

Ukraine: Rent-a-Crowd Entrepreneurs Find People to Cheer/Jeer for $4 an Hour - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703575004575043174183721124.html

======
impeachgod
Heh. Political candidates here (Ukraine) also offer you 300 UAH (about $40) to
vote for them. The elections are in a few days.

~~~
IgorPartola
Unlike the US, Ukraine has a very high percentage of voters. In some regions
it's well over 100%.

------
zitterbewegung
So basically you are charging for a flash mob? Sounds pretty interesting
actually I wonder if you could do it in the states (Obviously more money).

~~~
tron_carter
People already form flash mobs without being paid, right? Pay-for-supporters
in Ukraine could be the result of adding capitalism to former communist
regions' nascent political systems,

------
dimitar
I think this isn't unique to Ukraine - its commonly done in most of the
democratic world. Its rather rare only in the richest countries.

